# Richtiger Dämpfer Tune für Meta 55 2010



## Simon Katsch (4. August 2013)

ich habe im Technik Talk folgenden Thread eröffnet.

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte mir für mein commencal meta 55 einen neuen Dämpfer zulegen.
Ich habe mir den Monarch RT3 rausgesucht.(EBL 200mm;57mm Hub)
Leider habe ich keine Ahnung welchen Tune ich benötige.
hier gibt es eine Tabelle
http://www.qbp.com/diagrams/TechInfo/vivid.pdf

1.was sagen denn die Rates aus?
2.von was hängen die ab?
3.von dem Federweg des Rahmens oder meinen Vorlieben wie hart der Rebound ist?
4.welcher ist denn nun für meinen Rahmen empfehlenswert?


Jetzt wollte ich euch fragen ob jemand von euch auch den Meta 55 Rahmen von 2010 hat und ob ihr Erfahrungen habt welcher Tune der richtige ist.
bzw. ob ich irgendwo rausfinden kann welcher Rate der Rahmen hat?

Und hat jemand den Monarch RT3 an seinem Bike und wie seid ihr zufrieden??Alternativen??



Danke schon mal!!


----------



## Simon Katsch (5. August 2013)

so commencal support hat geschrieben dass mid das passende tune ist....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AndiFu (30. August 2013)

Hi Simon!

Deine Frage steht zwar schon ein Bissl länger da aber veilleicht hlft dir das:

Ich hab ein 2009er Meta 6.3
Original war da ein Fox Float R mit med/med tune verbaut.
Das fühlte sich keineswegs nach 16cm Federweg an weil das Ding einfach nur extrem zäh reagiert hat.
Wenn du eher tourenlastig unterwegs bist kommt dir das vielleicht ein wenig entgegen aber du wirst bei jeder Abfahrt Traktion am Hinterrad bzw geniales Fahrerlebnis vermissen. So gings zumindest mir.
Ich bin dann glücklicherweise zu einem Marzocchi Roco 3pl gekommen.
Der lässt sich einerseits ganz blockieren oder in mehreren feinen Stufen der Compression beruhigen. Rebound is selbstverständlich auch sehr fein verstellbar.
Ich garantier dir dass du das Potential des Hinterbaus voll nutzen kannst wenn du einen sensiblen Dämpfer einbaust. (also tune low)
Das Bike fühlt sich dann bergab nach sehr viel mehr Federweg an.
Bei deinem 5.5 wird das nicht anders als bei meinem 6 sein!

Gruß
Andi


----------



## Simon Katsch (31. August 2013)

danke andi für die Antwort.
ich habe mir einem fox rp2 m/m die erfahrung gemacht dass er für mich besser "läuft".
bin aber auch eher so der Typ der den Dämpfer hart fährt.
habe den neuen Monarch schon auf m/m umtunen lassen...
werde mir das ganze mal anschauen, huber bushings testen und dann nochmal berichten

Gruß
Simon


----------

